# Rat nipples?



## UrbanJungle (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi, been looking on youtube and some people have a auto water system for there rats, they attach a stopper witch the rats touch to drink ( just like the end of the bottles) anyone know where i can get these?


----------



## scorps (Mar 15, 2012)

Edstrom rodent valves (google)


----------



## Beard (Mar 15, 2012)

Hahahahahahahaha, Rat Nipples. I just dribbled my coffee


----------



## Justdragons (Mar 15, 2012)

beard said:


> hahahahahahahaha, rat nipples. I just dribbled my coffee


you dribble for rat nipples?? Bahah jks


----------



## imported_Varanus (Mar 15, 2012)

Nice ! I'm borrowing that one!!


----------



## UrbanJungle (Mar 15, 2012)

made it a lolzy tittle to get ppls attention lol, thanks


----------



## wokka (Mar 15, 2012)

I can supply at $700 for 100 drinkers .


----------



## Wrightpython (Mar 15, 2012)

wokka said:


> I can supply at $700 for 100 drinkers .



how much i thinks you hit the 0 to many times


----------



## MR_MRS_Monroe (Mar 15, 2012)

Lol I was just about to post a wtb rodent valves till I seen this 
So I would also be interested in 10 to start off with but then 20-40 more later on (2-3 mths ) time 
Sorry to hijack your post mate 
Pm me if anyone can help me 
Cheers


----------



## wokka (Mar 16, 2012)

If you want a small quantity I'll be at the SOFAR expo this weekend, so pm me. i buy 1000 at a time to keep delivery costs down. Mr mrs Monroe, maybe buy 50 now and keep 20-40 for 2-3 months.


----------



## saximus (Mar 16, 2012)

Wokka do you find they need replacing at regular intervals? If so, how do you know when they need changing? I bought a rack that uses them but have never thought about having to renew them


----------



## wokka (Mar 16, 2012)

We have about 4000 in use and probably replace 2-3 a week, mainly because it is easier than cleaning them. I think they would last almost forever but good filtration of water supply is essential.

A few people have asked for smaller quantities. I'll supply the nipple and stainless steel clip, to fasten onto the wire for $7 each plus $50 per order for freight and packing.


----------



## ReptilesAsPets (Apr 1, 2012)

I sell the drinking valves and sets here's the link 
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/showthread.php?p=2106589


----------



## K.Sparky (Oct 11, 2012)

I also sell the drinking valves and entire Edstrom range.
$5.40 for nipple and clip (brand new)
Kits available for $42.25.
Discounts for larger orders.
Express post is $9.55 up to 500g Australia wide


----------

